# What movies can you watch over and over and over...?



## Billo_Really

For me, it's...

The Hangover
Office Christmas Party
Deuce Bigelow: Male Gigalo
Pirates of the Carribean: At worlds end
Wonder Woman
The Secret life of Walter Mitty
Iron Man
Iron Man 2
Iron Man 3
The Music Man


----------



## Hugo Furst

Which one?

Danny Kaye, or Ben Stiller?


----------



## Pete7469

Red Dawn


----------



## Hugo Furst

Thin Man

The Quiet Man

5 Came Back

Lost Horizon

Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

King Kong (1933)
Blade Runner
Forbidden Planet
The Road Warrior
The Wizard of Oz (1939)
Citizen Kane
Ben-Hur (1960)
The Hunchback of Notre Dame (1939)
Any Bogart/Bacall film

Never mind.  Too many to name.


----------



## rightwinger

Billo_Really said:


> For me, it's...
> 
> The Hangover
> Office Christmas Party
> Deuce Bigelow: Male Gigalo
> Pirates of the Carribean: At worlds end
> Wonder Woman
> The Secret life of Walter Mitty
> Iron Man
> Iron Man 2
> Iron Man 3
> The Music Man


Sorry...but most of those suck


----------



## Rocko

Billo_Really said:


> For me, it's...
> 
> The Hangover
> Office Christmas Party
> Deuce Bigelow: Male Gigalo
> Pirates of the Carribean: At worlds end
> Wonder Woman
> The Secret life of Walter Mitty
> Iron Man
> Iron Man 2
> Iron Man 3
> The Music Man



Queer


----------



## Rocko

Casino

Goodfellas

The Departed

Any of the Rocky Movies


----------



## eagle1462010

Kingdom of Heaven
Star Wars Trilogy
The Hobbit Trilogy.
Saving Private Ryan
Band of Brothers.
Walking Dead.


----------



## rightwinger

Godfather
Shawshank Redemption
Cool Hand Luke(Watched today)
The Great Santini
The Princess Bride
Goodfellas
Space Balls
Casablanca (on tonight)
Roman Holiday
Night of the Hunter
Christmas Story


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Rocko said:


> Casino
> 
> Goodfellas
> 
> The Departed



Yeah, anything by Scorsese.


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> Godfather
> Shawshank Redemption
> Cool Hand Luke
> The Great Santini
> The Princess Bride
> Goodfellas
> Space Balls
> Casablanca (on tonight)


Godfather
Cool Hand Luke
Space Balls 

Those are pretty good.


----------



## Mr Natural

The Godfather 
Pulp Fiction
Goodfellas
Shawshank Redemption
Goldfinger


----------



## eagle1462010

The Deer Hunter
Platoon
Jaws...original.....the rest go postal
Ben Hur


----------



## Hugo Furst

Add two Cagney films:

Yankee Doodle Dandy

Man of a Thousand Faces


----------



## Rocko

Southside With You


----------



## Rocko

Rudy 

White men cant jump

He Got Game

Bullduram

The Natural


----------



## hjmick

Miracle
Down Periscope
Black Hawk Down
Glory
A Fish Called Wanda
Munich
This is Spinal Tap
Inherit the Wind
Once Upon a Time in the West
Keeping Up With the Joneses
The Hitman's Bodyguard
Casablanca
McLintock!

Two or three of the Star Wars movies... but not I, II, or III... and if it's IV, V, or VI, I prefer it not be the hacked up bullshit pieces of shit Lucas "remastered" by adding trash that wasn't in the original theatrical releases... kind of funny considering the prick spoke against the altering of films... Asshole...

RED & RED 2
The Rock
Disney's The Kid
The Incredibles
Monty Python and the Holy Grail

So many more...


----------



## Lewdog

Varsity Blues
Major League
Armageddon


----------



## boedicca

All About Eve
Giant
A Place in the Sun
Seven Days in May
Quo Vadis
Mystic Pizza
When Harry Met Sally
Meet Me in St Louis
Ben-Hur

And the fabulous Douglas Sirk films:
- All That Heaven Allows
- Magnificent Obsession
- Imitation of Life
- Written on the Wind


----------



## rightwinger

Lewdog said:


> Varsity Blues
> Major League
> Armageddon


Major League is one I have to stop and watch
Especially the Wild Thing scene


----------



## Hugo Furst

African Queen

We're no Angels


----------



## Hugo Furst

Treasure of Sierra Madre


----------



## Rambunctious

Debbie does Dallas.....


----------



## rightwinger

It’s a Wonderful Life
Psycho
Rear Window


----------



## Sunni Man

The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly


----------



## Weatherman2020

I can watch the usual suspects: Star Wars, Hobbit, Potter etc but like the little known sleepers. 

Waking Ned Devine
Lars and the Real Girl

Outside of the box movies like those.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Not a single one.
Once I watch a movie or read a book I'm done with it.
  I've tried in the past but knowing whats coming makes it impossible to get any enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Billo_Really

Rocko said:


> Queer


Queer Eye for the straight guy?

That's what you can watch over and over?


----------



## Billo_Really

WillHaftawaite said:


> Which one?
> 
> Danny Kaye, or Ben Stiller?


Ben Stiller.


----------



## Billo_Really

WillHaftawaite said:


> Thin Man
> 
> The Quiet Man
> 
> 5 Came Back
> 
> Lost Horizon
> 
> Arsenic and Old Lace


The Quiet Man is my favorite John Wayne movie.  I love that fight!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Weird movies with kids -

Invaders From Mars (1952)
The Reflecting Skin
The 5000 Fingers of Doctor T
Willy Wonka and The Chocolate Factory
The Exorcist
The Neverending Story


----------



## Billo_Really

What am I thinking?  I can watch ANY, I mean ANY, Quinton Tarantino movie (except Jackie Brown), over and over and over.


----------



## percysunshine

Come on...get millenial.

Toy Story.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Billo_Really said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thin Man
> 
> The Quiet Man
> 
> 5 Came Back
> 
> Lost Horizon
> 
> Arsenic and Old Lace
> 
> 
> 
> The Quiet Man is my favorite John Wayne movie.  I love that fight!
Click to expand...


It's filled with Irish stereotypes that are all absolutely true!


----------



## Billo_Really

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Weird movies with kids -
> 
> Invaders From Mars (1952)
> The Reflecting Skin
> The 5000 Fingers of Doctor T
> Willy Wonka and The Chocolate Factory
> The Exorcist
> The Neverending Story


What about Buckaroo Bonzi?


----------



## Billo_Really

Billy_Kinetta said:


> It's filled with Irish stereotypes that are all absolutely true!


Duh!  I'm an Irish Catholic!


----------



## Billo_Really

percysunshine said:


> Come on...get millenial.
> 
> Toy Story.


I'm not into the kid stuff.


----------



## rightwinger

Billo_Really said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thin Man
> 
> The Quiet Man
> 
> 5 Came Back
> 
> Lost Horizon
> 
> Arsenic and Old Lace
> 
> 
> 
> The Quiet Man is my favorite John Wayne movie.  I love that fight!
Click to expand...

Bar Towel!


----------



## Billo_Really

Weatherman2020 said:


> I can watch the usual suspects: Star Wars, Hobbit, Potter etc but like the little known sleepers.
> 
> Waking Ned Devine
> Lars and the Real Girl
> 
> Outside of the box movies like those.


Outside the box?

How 'bout Freaks, or Eraser Head?


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> Bar Towel!


You do know the Irish are required to drink_*..........by law?*_


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Billo_Really said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird movies with kids -
> 
> Invaders From Mars (1952)
> The Reflecting Skin
> The 5000 Fingers of Doctor T
> Willy Wonka and The Chocolate Factory
> The Exorcist
> The Neverending Story
> 
> 
> 
> What about Buckaroo Bonzi?
Click to expand...


No kids in it.  Great film though.


----------



## percysunshine

Billo_Really said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on...get millenial.
> 
> Toy Story.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into the kid stuff.
Click to expand...


It is kind of an adult movie camouflaged as a kid movie.


----------



## Billo_Really

percysunshine said:


> It is kind of an adult movie camouflaged as a kid movie.


Kind of like Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas?


----------



## Billo_Really

Billy_Kinetta said:


> No kids in it.  Great film though.


Jeff Goldberg was pretty young!


----------



## percysunshine

So where is The Matrix?

Talk about an iconic movie for the times.


----------



## percysunshine

Billo_Really said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is kind of an adult movie camouflaged as a kid movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas?
Click to expand...


Great book...Bill Murray was better in Groundhog Day...

Wait...Groundhog Day....yeah...I could watch that, like, 10,000 times....


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Anything by David Lynch.  Even DUNE, which has its moments.


----------



## Oddball

Kelly's Heroes (duh!)
Outlaw Jose Wales
Once Upon a Time in the West
Maltese Falcon
My Man Godfrey
North by Northwest
Slap Shot
Bull Durham
Dr. Strangelove
The Magnificent Seven
To Catch a Thief
All three Godfather flicks


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Billo_Really said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's filled with Irish stereotypes that are all absolutely true!
> 
> 
> 
> Duh!  I'm an Irish Catholic!
Click to expand...


Not Catholic for decades, but yeah, Irish and raised that way.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Billo_Really said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kids in it.  Great film though.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Goldberg was pretty young!
Click to expand...


Goldblum.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Billo_Really said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Danny Kaye, or Ben Stiller?
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Stiller.
Click to expand...

Kaye did it better


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

WillHaftawaite said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Danny Kaye, or Ben Stiller?
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Stiller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaye did it better
Click to expand...


Danny Kaye's last role.  Also featuring Billy Kinetta.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Billy_Kinetta said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Danny Kaye, or Ben Stiller?
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Stiller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaye did it better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danny Kaye's last role.  Also featuring Billy Kinetta.
Click to expand...



No

his last role was as a doctor on the Cosby show


----------



## fncceo

'Hot Millions'  a 1964 comedy with Peter Ustinov and Maggie Smith.  The first movie I know dealing with computer crime.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

WillHaftawaite said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Danny Kaye, or Ben Stiller?
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Stiller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaye did it better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danny Kaye's last role.  Also featuring Billy Kinetta.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> his last role was as a doctor on the Cosby show
Click to expand...


Ahh.  He slipped one in on me.


----------



## buttercup

The Sound of Music, Forrest Gump, The Notebook... There are others, but clearly I have different taste than everyone here, ha ha.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Guess I am a pussy..

Brave heart and Titanic 

Love those movies.


*What movies can you watch over and over and over...?*


----------



## Wyatt earp

buttercup said:


> The Sound of Music, Forrest Gump, The Notebook... There are others, but clearly I have different taste than everyone here, ha ha.


Suprised you didn't say west side story, the only movie my mom and I connected on


----------



## rightwinger

bear513 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sound of Music, Forrest Gump, The Notebook... There are others, but clearly I have different taste than everyone here, ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Suprised you didn't say west side story, the only movie my mom and I connected on
Click to expand...

I love West Side Story


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sound of Music, Forrest Gump, The Notebook... There are others, but clearly I have different taste than everyone here, ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Suprised you didn't say west side story, the only movie my mom and I connected on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love West Side Story
Click to expand...


And OLIVER!


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sound of Music, Forrest Gump, The Notebook... There are others, but clearly I have different taste than everyone here, ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Suprised you didn't say west side story, the only movie my mom and I connected on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love West Side Story
Click to expand...


West side story has to be the best movie ever .


Hear we are just children you and I , our mom's calling us from our bedroom to come out and watch it with her.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sound of Music, Forrest Gump, The Notebook... There are others, but clearly I have different taste than everyone here, ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Suprised you didn't say west side story, the only movie my mom and I connected on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love West Side Story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> West side story has to be the best movie ever .
> 
> 
> Hear we are just children you and I , our mom's calling us from our bedroom to come out and watch it with her.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It's like When my dad kicked my bed , woke me up to watch an nasa moon launch


----------



## buttercup

bear513 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sound of Music, Forrest Gump, The Notebook... There are others, but clearly I have different taste than everyone here, ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Suprised you didn't say west side story, the only movie my mom and I connected on
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sound of Music, Forrest Gump, The Notebook... There are others, but clearly I have different taste than everyone here, ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Suprised you didn't say west side story, the only movie my mom and I connected on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love West Side Story
Click to expand...


I love West Side Story too.  A long time ago, when I was 16, I had a job working at an outdoor amphitheater in San Diego, and I got to watch the musicals for free. West Side Story was one of them… I still remember people walking out of the theater, with tears in their  eyes.


----------



## Moonglow

Debbie Does Dallas..


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sound of Music, Forrest Gump, The Notebook... There are others, but clearly I have different taste than everyone here, ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Suprised you didn't say west side story, the only movie my mom and I connected on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love West Side Story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> West side story has to be the best movie ever .
> 
> 
> Hear we are just children you and I , our mom's calling us from our bedroom to come out and watch it with her.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyatt earp

buttercup said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sound of Music, Forrest Gump, The Notebook... There are others, but clearly I have different taste than everyone here, ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Suprised you didn't say west side story, the only movie my mom and I connected on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sound of Music, Forrest Gump, The Notebook... There are others, but clearly I have different taste than everyone here, ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suprised you didn't say west side story, the only movie my mom and I connected on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love West Side Story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love West Side Story too.  A long time ago, when I was 16, I had a job working at an outdoor amphitheater in San Diego, and I got to watch the musicals for free. West Side Story was one of them… I still remember people walking out of the theater, with tears in their  eyes.
Click to expand...


Exactly butter cup..

I have memories of me being like 4 years old and my mom waking me up to watch west side story ..I hate to say this but my mom used to wake me up to watch samatha ( Elizabeth)

On be witch..

*Shrugs*


I guess Thats why I love woman


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The last film that I watched over and over and over again was my most favorite one named Lifted starring actors Uriah Shelton and Dash Mihok and that was when I first saw it back in early 2014. I love it, but the reason why I have not watched it lately is because it is a sad one.

God bless you and Uriah and Dash always!!!

Holly


----------



## Yarddog

Billo_Really said:


> For me, it's...
> 
> The Hangover
> Office Christmas Party
> Deuce Bigelow: Male Gigalo
> Pirates of the Carribean: At worlds end
> Wonder Woman
> The Secret life of Walter Mitty
> Iron Man
> Iron Man 2
> Iron Man 3
> The Music Man




Not only do I watch this movie every day, I really don't have a choice,.... it just happens.


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sound of Music, Forrest Gump, The Notebook... There are others, but clearly I have different taste than everyone here, ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Suprised you didn't say west side story, the only movie my mom and I connected on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love West Side Story
Click to expand...

Still can't see gang bangers doing ballet...

just something wrong about it


----------



## Billo_Really

percysunshine said:


> Great book...Bill Murray was better in Groundhog Day...
> 
> Wait...Groundhog Day....yeah...I could watch that, like, 10,000 times....


The book was much better than the movie.


----------



## Billo_Really

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Not Catholic for decades, but yeah, Irish and raised that way.


The Irish: we drink, we get in fights, then go ask God for forgiveness.


----------



## Billo_Really

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Goldblum.


Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Billo_Really

WillHaftawaite said:


> Kaye did it better


You think this...


...is better than this?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Billo_Really said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Catholic for decades, but yeah, Irish and raised that way.
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish: we drink, we get in fights, then go ask God for forgiveness.
Click to expand...


Rinse, repeat.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Billo_Really said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaye did it better
> 
> 
> 
> You think this...
> 
> 
> ...is better than this?
Click to expand...


yes

special effects don't make a weak remake better


----------



## BoSoxGal

My stock insomnia movies:

Out of Africa
To Kill a Mockingbird
Stand By Me
Shawshank Redemption
Gardens of Stone
Excalibur
Lincoln
The Natural
Chariots of Fire

Not as often anymore:

It's a Wonderful Life
The Wizard of Oz
The Sound of Music
Dr. Zhivago



I used to really love Gone With the Wind, but as I matured I realized how racist and sexist and celebratory of a perverse culture it is, so I no longer watch it. In its place I could watch  Gettysburg an infinite number of times.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Yarddog said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it's...
> 
> The Hangover
> Office Christmas Party
> Deuce Bigelow: Male Gigalo
> Pirates of the Carribean: At worlds end
> Wonder Woman
> The Secret life of Walter Mitty
> Iron Man
> Iron Man 2
> Iron Man 3
> The Music Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I watch this movie every day, I really don't have a choice,.... it just happens.
Click to expand...


In jail huh?


----------



## Yarddog

bear513 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it's...
> 
> The Hangover
> Office Christmas Party
> Deuce Bigelow: Male Gigalo
> Pirates of the Carribean: At worlds end
> Wonder Woman
> The Secret life of Walter Mitty
> Iron Man
> Iron Man 2
> Iron Man 3
> The Music Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I watch this movie every day, I really don't have a choice,.... it just happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In jail huh?
Click to expand...



I take it youve never seen Ground hog Day


----------



## Billo_Really

WillHaftawaite said:


> yes
> 
> special effects don't make a weak remake better


 _*"...you can't have my stuff!"*_

Was a classic line.


----------



## Billo_Really

*The Patriot*.....is another movie I can watch all the time.


----------



## Billo_Really

Yarddog said:


> I take it youve never seen Ground hog Day


I have.

_"I'll be bock."
"I'll be beethoven."_​


----------



## HaShev

Slap Shot

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles.

The Warriors

Death Wish- Bronson series

Forget Paris


----------



## HaShev

BoSoxGal said:


> My stock insomnia movies:
> 
> Out of Africa
> To Kill a Mockingbird
> Stand By Me
> Shawshank Redemption
> Gardens of Stone
> Excalibur
> Lincoln
> The Natural
> Chariots of Fire
> 
> Not as often anymore:
> 
> It's a Wonderful Life
> The Wizard of Oz
> The Sound of Music
> Dr. Zhivago
> 
> 
> 
> I used to really love Gone With the Wind, but as I matured I realized how racist and sexist and celebratory of a perverse culture it is, so I no longer watch it. In its place I could watch  Gettysburg an infinite number of times.


Did you forget "Fever Pitch"?


----------



## BoSoxGal

HaShev said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> My stock insomnia movies:
> 
> Out of Africa
> To Kill a Mockingbird
> Stand By Me
> Shawshank Redemption
> Gardens of Stone
> Excalibur
> Lincoln
> The Natural
> Chariots of Fire
> 
> Not as often anymore:
> 
> It's a Wonderful Life
> The Wizard of Oz
> The Sound of Music
> Dr. Zhivago
> 
> 
> 
> I used to really love Gone With the Wind, but as I matured I realized how racist and sexist and celebratory of a perverse culture it is, so I no longer watch it. In its place I could watch  Gettysburg an infinite number of times.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you forget "Fever Pitch"?
Click to expand...

I saw that once; it was fun but not a classic. For other baseball movies worth watching over and over, I would add Field of Dreams, Bull Durham, Eight Men Out, and Bang the Drum Slowly.


----------



## rightwinger

BoSoxGal said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> My stock insomnia movies:
> 
> Out of Africa
> To Kill a Mockingbird
> Stand By Me
> Shawshank Redemption
> Gardens of Stone
> Excalibur
> Lincoln
> The Natural
> Chariots of Fire
> 
> Not as often anymore:
> 
> It's a Wonderful Life
> The Wizard of Oz
> The Sound of Music
> Dr. Zhivago
> 
> 
> 
> I used to really love Gone With the Wind, but as I matured I realized how racist and sexist and celebratory of a perverse culture it is, so I no longer watch it. In its place I could watch  Gettysburg an infinite number of times.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you forget "Fever Pitch"?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw that once; it was fun but not a classic. For other baseball movies worth watching over and over, I would add Field of Dreams, Bull Durham, Eight Men Out, and Bang the Drum Slowly.
Click to expand...

Major League is the best baseball movie ever 

If anyone asks why anyone could like baseball, you only need to point them to the “Wild Thing” scene and the scoring from second on a bunt

You also left out The Natural, League of our own and Sandlot


----------



## BoSoxGal

rightwinger said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> My stock insomnia movies:
> 
> Out of Africa
> To Kill a Mockingbird
> Stand By Me
> Shawshank Redemption
> Gardens of Stone
> Excalibur
> Lincoln
> The Natural
> Chariots of Fire
> 
> Not as often anymore:
> 
> It's a Wonderful Life
> The Wizard of Oz
> The Sound of Music
> Dr. Zhivago
> 
> 
> 
> I used to really love Gone With the Wind, but as I matured I realized how racist and sexist and celebratory of a perverse culture it is, so I no longer watch it. In its place I could watch  Gettysburg an infinite number of times.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you forget "Fever Pitch"?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw that once; it was fun but not a classic. For other baseball movies worth watching over and over, I would add Field of Dreams, Bull Durham, Eight Men Out, and Bang the Drum Slowly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Major League is the best baseball movie ever
> 
> If anyone asks why anyone could like baseball, you only need to point them to the “Wild Thing” scene and the scoring from second on a bunt
> 
> You also left out The Natural, League of our own and Sandlot
Click to expand...

Uh, no, The Natural is on my original list, which you even quoted. I love it so much, I own it.

It wasn’t a thread asking about baseball movies, it was about movies we could watch over and over - which in my mind encompasses many subject matters. I included two of the greatest movies ever made about sport, The Natural and Chariots of Fire.

I don’t agree that Major League is the best baseball movie ever, and my opinion is shared by the vast majority of film critics, too - it has an abysmal 5% ‘rotten’ rating at Rotten Tomatoes, for instance. (Sorry I erroneously cited the rating for the sequel, Major League II - the first movie has a very decent rating of 82%) I saw it once or twice, it was goofy fun but when *I* think of great movies, I think excellent story, acting, cinematography, music, directing - a whole package. We just have very different taste, apparently.


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> Major League is the best baseball movie ever
> 
> If anyone asks why anyone could like baseball, you only need to point them to the “Wild Thing” scene and the scoring from second on a bunt
> 
> You also left out The Natural, League of our own and Sandlot


Best sports movie ever is Baseketball.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Apparently some here have pretty juvenile taste in films - why am I not surprised? 

Hoop Dreams is probably the best movie ever about basketball.


----------



## Billo_Really

BoSoxGal said:


> Apparently some here have pretty juvenile taste in films - why am I not surprised?
> 
> Hoop Dreams is probably the best movie ever about basketball.


Most people say Hoosiers.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Billo_Really said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently some here have pretty juvenile taste in films - why am I not surprised?
> 
> Hoop Dreams is probably the best movie ever about basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people say Hoosiers.
Click to expand...

That’s a great movie, and I’ll concede the point if you are talking strictly fictionalized feature films. 

But Hoop Dreams is not only the greatest film ever made about basketball, it’s one of the greatest documentary features ever made. If you haven’t seen it, it is well worth the investment of your time.


----------



## Billo_Really

BoSoxGal said:


> That’s a great movie, and I’ll concede the point if you are talking strictly fictionalized feature films.
> 
> But Hoop Dreams is not only the greatest film ever made about basketball, it’s one of the greatest documentary features ever made. If you haven’t seen it, it is well worth the investment of your time.


Have you seen *"Basketball: A love story"?*


----------



## candycorn

This is the TV forum.

That curtails other movies I could watch over and over.  For example, _My Cousin Vinny _which Marissa Tomei won the Oscar for is one of the best uncut movies there is IMHO.  Pesci’s cussing is turned down to about a 5 from _Goodfellas_ but it seems much more comedic here.  And I cannot say enough about Fred Gwynne as Judge Chamberlain Holler.  Also three of my favorite character actors of all time Bruck McGill and Lane Smith and James Reborn (sp?) have good roles in it too.  The director uses their talents well.  On film and DVD? Fantastic.  Edited on TBS?  Not worth 5 minutes of your time except for the little strut at the end of the trial.  

I suppose _Armageddeon_ and _Die Hard _translate well on TV.  I pretty much have to watch them until they finish when I see them on Television. They are eye candy and good background noise  _Casablanca_,_Heat_ and _Crash_….are movies I still pay attention to and watch.

Sleepers:  

I have a great many…
_
The Family Stone
Unhook the Stars
Twilight of the Golds
Mystic River
Beatriz at Dinner_ (I strongly recommend everyone see this movie).


----------



## OldLady

Gone With the Wind
Sleepless in Seattle
Every Which Way But Loose
Bells of St. Mary's
The Miracle Worker (1962)
The Homecoming
Jumpin Jack Flash


----------



## Hugo Furst

candycorn said:


> This is the TV forum.
> 
> That curtails other movies I could watch over and over.  For example, _My Cousin Vinny _which Marissa Tomei won the Oscar for is one of the best uncut movies there is IMHO.  Pesci’s cussing is turned down to about a 5 from _Goodfellas_ but it seems much more comedic here.  And I cannot say enough about Fred Gwynne as Judge Chamberlain Holler.  Also three of my favorite character actors of all time Bruck McGill and Lane Smith and James Reborn (sp?) have good roles in it too.  The director uses their talents well.  On film and DVD? Fantastic.  Edited on TBS?  Not worth 5 minutes of your time except for the little strut at the end of the trial.
> 
> I suppose _Armageddeon_ and _Die Hard _translate well on TV.  I pretty much have to watch them until they finish when I see them on Television. They are eye candy and good background noise  _Casablanca_,_Heat_ and _Crash_….are movies I still pay attention to and watch.
> 
> Sleepers:
> 
> I have a great many…
> _
> The Family Stone
> Unhook the Stars
> Twilight of the Golds
> Mystic River
> Beatriz at Dinner_ (I strongly recommend everyone see this movie).




and Ralph Macchioo, just before his star starting dimming.

(I still pull up Lane Smith checking out Marisa 'qualifications' on youtube once in a while)


----------



## candycorn

WillHaftawaite said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the TV forum.
> 
> That curtails other movies I could watch over and over.  For example, _My Cousin Vinny _which Marissa Tomei won the Oscar for is one of the best uncut movies there is IMHO.  Pesci’s cussing is turned down to about a 5 from _Goodfellas_ but it seems much more comedic here.  And I cannot say enough about Fred Gwynne as Judge Chamberlain Holler.  Also three of my favorite character actors of all time Bruck McGill and Lane Smith and James Reborn (sp?) have good roles in it too.  The director uses their talents well.  On film and DVD? Fantastic.  Edited on TBS?  Not worth 5 minutes of your time except for the little strut at the end of the trial.
> 
> I suppose _Armageddeon_ and _Die Hard _translate well on TV.  I pretty much have to watch them until they finish when I see them on Television. They are eye candy and good background noise  _Casablanca_,_Heat_ and _Crash_….are movies I still pay attention to and watch.
> 
> Sleepers:
> 
> I have a great many…
> _
> The Family Stone
> Unhook the Stars
> Twilight of the Golds
> Mystic River
> Beatriz at Dinner_ (I strongly recommend everyone see this movie).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Ralph Macchioo, just before his star starting dimming.
> 
> (I still pull up Lane Smith checking out Marisa 'qualifications' on youtube once in a while)
Click to expand...


*"I…..Dentical!”*

I get the feeling the director took the stereotypical southern lawyer a bit too far on that one but still a great blurb.


----------



## rightwinger

BoSoxGal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> My stock insomnia movies:
> 
> Out of Africa
> To Kill a Mockingbird
> Stand By Me
> Shawshank Redemption
> Gardens of Stone
> Excalibur
> Lincoln
> The Natural
> Chariots of Fire
> 
> Not as often anymore:
> 
> It's a Wonderful Life
> The Wizard of Oz
> The Sound of Music
> Dr. Zhivago
> 
> 
> 
> I used to really love Gone With the Wind, but as I matured I realized how racist and sexist and celebratory of a perverse culture it is, so I no longer watch it. In its place I could watch  Gettysburg an infinite number of times.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you forget "Fever Pitch"?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw that once; it was fun but not a classic. For other baseball movies worth watching over and over, I would add Field of Dreams, Bull Durham, Eight Men Out, and Bang the Drum Slowly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Major League is the best baseball movie ever
> 
> If anyone asks why anyone could like baseball, you only need to point them to the “Wild Thing” scene and the scoring from second on a bunt
> 
> You also left out The Natural, League of our own and Sandlot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no, The Natural is on my original list, which you even quoted. I love it so much, I own it.
> 
> It wasn’t a thread asking about baseball movies, it was about movies we could watch over and over - which in my mind encompasses many subject matters. I included two of the greatest movies ever made about sport, The Natural and Chariots of Fire.
> 
> I don’t agree that Major League is the best baseball movie ever, and my opinion is shared by the vast majority of film critics, too - it has an abysmal 5% ‘rotten’ rating at Rotten Tomatoes, for instance. (Sorry I erroneously cited the rating for the sequel, Major League II - the first movie has a very decent rating of 82%) I saw it once or twice, it was goofy fun but when *I* think of great movies, I think excellent story, acting, cinematography, music, directing - a whole package. We just have very different taste, apparently.
Click to expand...

We are not talking about great movies. We are talking about movies you can watch over and over

Citizen Kane is a great movie......but I don’t care if I watch it ever again
Space Balls is stupid.......but if it is on while changing channels, I will stop and watch it


----------



## rightwinger

candycorn said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the TV forum.
> 
> That curtails other movies I could watch over and over.  For example, _My Cousin Vinny _which Marissa Tomei won the Oscar for is one of the best uncut movies there is IMHO.  Pesci’s cussing is turned down to about a 5 from _Goodfellas_ but it seems much more comedic here.  And I cannot say enough about Fred Gwynne as Judge Chamberlain Holler.  Also three of my favorite character actors of all time Bruck McGill and Lane Smith and James Reborn (sp?) have good roles in it too.  The director uses their talents well.  On film and DVD? Fantastic.  Edited on TBS?  Not worth 5 minutes of your time except for the little strut at the end of the trial.
> 
> I suppose _Armageddeon_ and _Die Hard _translate well on TV.  I pretty much have to watch them until they finish when I see them on Television. They are eye candy and good background noise  _Casablanca_,_Heat_ and _Crash_….are movies I still pay attention to and watch.
> 
> Sleepers:
> 
> I have a great many…
> _
> The Family Stone
> Unhook the Stars
> Twilight of the Golds
> Mystic River
> Beatriz at Dinner_ (I strongly recommend everyone see this movie).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Ralph Macchioo, just before his star starting dimming.
> 
> (I still pull up Lane Smith checking out Marisa 'qualifications' on youtube once in a while)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I…..Dentical!”*
> 
> I get the feeling the director took the stereotypical southern lawyer a bit too far on that one but still a great blurb.
Click to expand...

I thought they avoided being stereotypical with both the judge and the DA. While obviously southern, they were very competent 

The guy in the bar with the roll of twenties and the desk clerk with the train were southern stereotypes


----------



## Billo_Really

WillHaftawaite said:


> and Ralph Macchioo, just before his star starting dimming.
> 
> (I still pull up Lane Smith checking out Marisa 'qualifications' on youtube once in a while)


I liked him in Crossroads.


----------



## jon_berzerk

the last of the mohicans 

star trek the voyage home 

back to the future 1 & 3


----------



## BoSoxGal

rightwinger said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> My stock insomnia movies:
> 
> Out of Africa
> To Kill a Mockingbird
> Stand By Me
> Shawshank Redemption
> Gardens of Stone
> Excalibur
> Lincoln
> The Natural
> Chariots of Fire
> 
> Not as often anymore:
> 
> It's a Wonderful Life
> The Wizard of Oz
> The Sound of Music
> Dr. Zhivago
> 
> 
> 
> I used to really love Gone With the Wind, but as I matured I realized how racist and sexist and celebratory of a perverse culture it is, so I no longer watch it. In its place I could watch  Gettysburg an infinite number of times.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you forget "Fever Pitch"?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw that once; it was fun but not a classic. For other baseball movies worth watching over and over, I would add Field of Dreams, Bull Durham, Eight Men Out, and Bang the Drum Slowly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Major League is the best baseball movie ever
> 
> If anyone asks why anyone could like baseball, you only need to point them to the “Wild Thing” scene and the scoring from second on a bunt
> 
> You also left out The Natural, League of our own and Sandlot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no, The Natural is on my original list, which you even quoted. I love it so much, I own it.
> 
> It wasn’t a thread asking about baseball movies, it was about movies we could watch over and over - which in my mind encompasses many subject matters. I included two of the greatest movies ever made about sport, The Natural and Chariots of Fire.
> 
> I don’t agree that Major League is the best baseball movie ever, and my opinion is shared by the vast majority of film critics, too - it has an abysmal 5% ‘rotten’ rating at Rotten Tomatoes, for instance. (Sorry I erroneously cited the rating for the sequel, Major League II - the first movie has a very decent rating of 82%) I saw it once or twice, it was goofy fun but when *I* think of great movies, I think excellent story, acting, cinematography, music, directing - a whole package. We just have very different taste, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not talking about great movies. We are talking about movies you can watch over and over
> 
> Citizen Kane is a great movie......but I don’t care if I watch it ever again
> Space Balls is stupid.......but if it is on while changing channels, I will stop and watch it
Click to expand...

I guess you have reading comprehension difficulties, or you just skipped right over this: "when *I* think of great movies, I think excellent story, acting, cinematography, music, directing - a whole package. We just have very different taste, apparently."

Everyone is going to have a different standard for what constitutes a movie they could watch over and over again . . . YOURS is not the only right one. If you can't agree to that premise, you're just being a petulant child.


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the TV forum.
> 
> That curtails other movies I could watch over and over.  For example, _My Cousin Vinny _which Marissa Tomei won the Oscar for is one of the best uncut movies there is IMHO.  Pesci’s cussing is turned down to about a 5 from _Goodfellas_ but it seems much more comedic here.  And I cannot say enough about Fred Gwynne as Judge Chamberlain Holler.  Also three of my favorite character actors of all time Bruck McGill and Lane Smith and James Reborn (sp?) have good roles in it too.  The director uses their talents well.  On film and DVD? Fantastic.  Edited on TBS?  Not worth 5 minutes of your time except for the little strut at the end of the trial.
> 
> I suppose _Armageddeon_ and _Die Hard _translate well on TV.  I pretty much have to watch them until they finish when I see them on Television. They are eye candy and good background noise  _Casablanca_,_Heat_ and _Crash_….are movies I still pay attention to and watch.
> 
> Sleepers:
> 
> I have a great many…
> _
> The Family Stone
> Unhook the Stars
> Twilight of the Golds
> Mystic River
> Beatriz at Dinner_ (I strongly recommend everyone see this movie).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Ralph Macchioo, just before his star starting dimming.
> 
> (I still pull up Lane Smith checking out Marisa 'qualifications' on youtube once in a while)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I…..Dentical!”*
> 
> I get the feeling the director took the stereotypical southern lawyer a bit too far on that one but still a great blurb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought they avoided being stereotypical with both the judge and the DA. While obviously southern, they were very competent
> 
> The guy in the bar with the roll of twenties and the desk clerk with the train were southern stereotypes
Click to expand...


Good points; the menu, the entire store getting the flu, one of the eye witnesses… 

I had forgotten that Chris Ellis (another character actor who has been in everything) was in it.


----------



## candycorn

BoSoxGal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you forget "Fever Pitch"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that once; it was fun but not a classic. For other baseball movies worth watching over and over, I would add Field of Dreams, Bull Durham, Eight Men Out, and Bang the Drum Slowly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Major League is the best baseball movie ever
> 
> If anyone asks why anyone could like baseball, you only need to point them to the “Wild Thing” scene and the scoring from second on a bunt
> 
> You also left out The Natural, League of our own and Sandlot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no, The Natural is on my original list, which you even quoted. I love it so much, I own it.
> 
> It wasn’t a thread asking about baseball movies, it was about movies we could watch over and over - which in my mind encompasses many subject matters. I included two of the greatest movies ever made about sport, The Natural and Chariots of Fire.
> 
> I don’t agree that Major League is the best baseball movie ever, and my opinion is shared by the vast majority of film critics, too - it has an abysmal 5% ‘rotten’ rating at Rotten Tomatoes, for instance. (Sorry I erroneously cited the rating for the sequel, Major League II - the first movie has a very decent rating of 82%) I saw it once or twice, it was goofy fun but when *I* think of great movies, I think excellent story, acting, cinematography, music, directing - a whole package. We just have very different taste, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not talking about great movies. We are talking about movies you can watch over and over
> 
> Citizen Kane is a great movie......but I don’t care if I watch it ever again
> Space Balls is stupid.......but if it is on while changing channels, I will stop and watch it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you have reading comprehension difficulties, or you just skipped right over this: "when *I* think of great movies, I think excellent story, acting, cinematography, music, directing - a whole package. We just have very different taste, apparently."
> 
> Everyone is going to have a different standard for what constitutes a movie they could watch over and over again . . . YOURS is not the only right one. If you can't agree to that premise, you're just being a petulant child.
Click to expand...


----------



## Michelle420

Big Lewbowski
Burn after Reading
This is the End
I Heart Huckabees
This is 40
What about Bob
Cheech and Chong up in smoke


----------



## Borillar

Jaws
Alien
Aliens
Star Wars original trilogy
Lord of the Rings trilogy
Shawshank Redemption
Young Frankenstein
Blazing Saddles
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Hugo Furst

Airplane

(every time I watch it, I see something I missed before)


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Borillar said:


> Jaws
> Alien
> Aliens
> Star Wars original trilogy
> Lord of the Rings trilogy
> Shawshank Redemption
> Young Frankenstein
> Blazing Saddles
> Monty Python and the Holy Grail
> Raiders of the Lost Ark



We're gearing up for the biennial Lord of the Rings marathon.


----------



## Windparadox

Dune
Aliens 2
Prometheus (I like Noomi Rapasce)
The Drop (ditto)
The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
The Avengers series
The Conjuring
The Exorcist
Blue is the Warmest Color
Akira
Justice League
To Kill a Mockingbird
The Breakfast Club
Inception
A Christmas Carol (George C Scott)
to name a few.


----------



## OldLady

I forgot the Lord of the Rings trilogy
and The Big Chill
and National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> Airplane
> 
> (every time I watch it, I see something I missed before)



Great movie that has aged well


----------



## rightwinger

BoSoxGal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you forget "Fever Pitch"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that once; it was fun but not a classic. For other baseball movies worth watching over and over, I would add Field of Dreams, Bull Durham, Eight Men Out, and Bang the Drum Slowly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Major League is the best baseball movie ever
> 
> If anyone asks why anyone could like baseball, you only need to point them to the “Wild Thing” scene and the scoring from second on a bunt
> 
> You also left out The Natural, League of our own and Sandlot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no, The Natural is on my original list, which you even quoted. I love it so much, I own it.
> 
> It wasn’t a thread asking about baseball movies, it was about movies we could watch over and over - which in my mind encompasses many subject matters. I included two of the greatest movies ever made about sport, The Natural and Chariots of Fire.
> 
> I don’t agree that Major League is the best baseball movie ever, and my opinion is shared by the vast majority of film critics, too - it has an abysmal 5% ‘rotten’ rating at Rotten Tomatoes, for instance. (Sorry I erroneously cited the rating for the sequel, Major League II - the first movie has a very decent rating of 82%) I saw it once or twice, it was goofy fun but when *I* think of great movies, I think excellent story, acting, cinematography, music, directing - a whole package. We just have very different taste, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not talking about great movies. We are talking about movies you can watch over and over
> 
> Citizen Kane is a great movie......but I don’t care if I watch it ever again
> Space Balls is stupid.......but if it is on while changing channels, I will stop and watch it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you have reading comprehension difficulties, or you just skipped right over this: "when *I* think of great movies, I think excellent story, acting, cinematography, music, directing - a whole package. We just have very different taste, apparently."
> 
> Everyone is going to have a different standard for what constitutes a movie they could watch over and over again . . . YOURS is not the only right one. If you can't agree to that premise, you're just being a petulant child.
Click to expand...

Great movies are not necessarily watchable movies and a watchable movie does not necessarily have great cinematic standards

A watchable movie is fun, scary, makes you cry, pushes your buttons, doesn’t get stale no matter how many times you watch it
It is like an old friend you have to visit any time it is in town


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that once; it was fun but not a classic. For other baseball movies worth watching over and over, I would add Field of Dreams, Bull Durham, Eight Men Out, and Bang the Drum Slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> Major League is the best baseball movie ever
> 
> If anyone asks why anyone could like baseball, you only need to point them to the “Wild Thing” scene and the scoring from second on a bunt
> 
> You also left out The Natural, League of our own and Sandlot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no, The Natural is on my original list, which you even quoted. I love it so much, I own it.
> 
> It wasn’t a thread asking about baseball movies, it was about movies we could watch over and over - which in my mind encompasses many subject matters. I included two of the greatest movies ever made about sport, The Natural and Chariots of Fire.
> 
> I don’t agree that Major League is the best baseball movie ever, and my opinion is shared by the vast majority of film critics, too - it has an abysmal 5% ‘rotten’ rating at Rotten Tomatoes, for instance. (Sorry I erroneously cited the rating for the sequel, Major League II - the first movie has a very decent rating of 82%) I saw it once or twice, it was goofy fun but when *I* think of great movies, I think excellent story, acting, cinematography, music, directing - a whole package. We just have very different taste, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not talking about great movies. We are talking about movies you can watch over and over
> 
> Citizen Kane is a great movie......but I don’t care if I watch it ever again
> Space Balls is stupid.......but if it is on while changing channels, I will stop and watch it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you have reading comprehension difficulties, or you just skipped right over this: "when *I* think of great movies, I think excellent story, acting, cinematography, music, directing - a whole package. We just have very different taste, apparently."
> 
> Everyone is going to have a different standard for what constitutes a movie they could watch over and over again . . . YOURS is not the only right one. If you can't agree to that premise, you're just being a petulant child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great movies are not necessarily watchable movies and a watchable movie does not necessarily have great cinematic standards
> 
> A watchable movie is fun, scary, makes you cry, pushes your buttons, doesn’t get stale no matter how many times you watch it
> It is like an old friend you have to visit any time it is in town
Click to expand...


Some folks are taking this topic way too seriously right?

One of the things that contributes to a movie being watchable over and over (again this is in the TV forum) is how often it is on TV.  Titanic is on nearly every weekend on some channel.  A movie like Argo or Patriot’s Day or one of my favorites listed above is seen very rarely.  I don’t know if these are box-office driven decisions made by network folks (didn’t make a big box office so it won’t get good ratings mentality) or if the movies are just not legally available due to the production company holding them back… but I would love to see less Harry Potter and more variety.


----------



## Michelle420

For christmas movies I love Jim Careys Grinch.


The nerve of those Whos. Inviting me down there – on such short notice! Even if I wanted to go my schedule wouldn’t allow it. 4:00, wallow in self pity; 4:30, stare into the abyss; 5:00, solve world hunger, tell no one; 5:30, jazzercize; 6:30, dinner with me – I can’t cancel that again; 7:00, wrestle with my self-loathing… I’m booked. Of course, if I bump the loathing to 9, *I could still be done in time to lay in bed, stare at the ceiling and slip slowly into madness. … But what would I wear?!*


----------



## boedicca

drifter said:


> For christmas movies I love Jim Careys Grinch.
> 
> 
> The nerve of those Whos. Inviting me down there – on such short notice! Even if I wanted to go my schedule wouldn’t allow it. 4:00, wallow in self pity; 4:30, stare into the abyss; 5:00, solve world hunger, tell no one; 5:30, jazzercize; 6:30, dinner with me – I can’t cancel that again; 7:00, wrestle with my self-loathing… I’m booked. Of course, if I bump the loathing to 9, *I could still be done in time to lay in bed, stare at the ceiling and slip slowly into madness. … But what would I wear?!*




Sorry to harsh the thread, but Jim Carey is No Boris Karloff.   The original TV special is much better.


----------



## rightwinger

Oh yes.....Christmas movies

A Christmas Story.......You'll shoot your eye out
It's a Wonderful Life......Angel gets his wings
Mr Magoos Christmas Carol......the best ever
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation .....Clark's lights are a classic
Miracle on 34th Street.........young Natalie Wood


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> Oh yes.....Christmas movies
> 
> A Christmas Story.......You'll shoot your eye out
> It's a Wonderful Life......Angel gets his wings
> Mr Magoos Christmas Carol......the best ever
> National Lampoons Christmas Vacation .....Clark's lights are a classic




White Christmas is my favorite Christmas movie.  The music is faboo.

Meet Me in St. Louis, while not technically a Christmas movie, has a great holiday sequence that's the emotional climax of the movie.  And it's gorgeous!


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes.....Christmas movies
> 
> A Christmas Story.......You'll shoot your eye out
> It's a Wonderful Life......Angel gets his wings
> Mr Magoos Christmas Carol......the best ever
> National Lampoons Christmas Vacation .....Clark's lights are a classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Christmas is my favorite Christmas movie.  The music is faboo.
> 
> Meet Me in St. Louis, while not technically a Christmas movie, has a great holiday sequence that's the emotional climax of the movie.  And it's gorgeous!
Click to expand...

Yea......Die Hard is technically a Christmas movie


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes.....Christmas movies
> 
> A Christmas Story.......You'll shoot your eye out
> It's a Wonderful Life......Angel gets his wings
> Mr Magoos Christmas Carol......the best ever
> National Lampoons Christmas Vacation .....Clark's lights are a classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Christmas is my favorite Christmas movie.  The music is faboo.
> 
> Meet Me in St. Louis, while not technically a Christmas movie, has a great holiday sequence that's the emotional climax of the movie.  And it's gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea......Die Hard is technically a Christmas movie
Click to expand...


It IS a Christmas Movie.  mr. boe keeps telling me that.


----------



## MaryL

Ironically enough: Groundhog day.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes.....Christmas movies
> 
> A Christmas Story.......You'll shoot your eye out
> It's a Wonderful Life......Angel gets his wings
> Mr Magoos Christmas Carol......the best ever
> National Lampoons Christmas Vacation .....Clark's lights are a classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Christmas is my favorite Christmas movie.  The music is faboo.
> 
> Meet Me in St. Louis, while not technically a Christmas movie, has a great holiday sequence that's the emotional climax of the movie.  And it's gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea......Die Hard is technically a Christmas movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS a Christmas Movie.  mr. boe keeps telling me that.
Click to expand...


I keep telling my wife that Die Hard is a love story

The guy runs through broken glass in his bare feet to save the woman he loves.  Can't get more romantic than that


----------



## Michelle420

boedicca said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> For christmas movies I love Jim Careys Grinch.
> 
> 
> The nerve of those Whos. Inviting me down there – on such short notice! Even if I wanted to go my schedule wouldn’t allow it. 4:00, wallow in self pity; 4:30, stare into the abyss; 5:00, solve world hunger, tell no one; 5:30, jazzercize; 6:30, dinner with me – I can’t cancel that again; 7:00, wrestle with my self-loathing… I’m booked. Of course, if I bump the loathing to 9, *I could still be done in time to lay in bed, stare at the ceiling and slip slowly into madness. … But what would I wear?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to harsh the thread, but Jim Carey is No Boris Karloff.   The original TV special is much better.
Click to expand...


Not to me. I love this version the best


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Billo_Really said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaye did it better
> 
> 
> 
> You think this...
> 
> 
> ...is better than this?
Click to expand...

Virginia Mayo is in the kaye version. End of conversation.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Can't beat Mayo, even tho she was a bit cross-eyed


----------



## Billo_Really

Tommy Tainant said:


> Virginia Mayo is in the kaye version. End of conversation.


Did she ride a skateboard for 17 miles?


----------



## BoSoxGal

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major League is the best baseball movie ever
> 
> If anyone asks why anyone could like baseball, you only need to point them to the “Wild Thing” scene and the scoring from second on a bunt
> 
> You also left out The Natural, League of our own and Sandlot
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, The Natural is on my original list, which you even quoted. I love it so much, I own it.
> 
> It wasn’t a thread asking about baseball movies, it was about movies we could watch over and over - which in my mind encompasses many subject matters. I included two of the greatest movies ever made about sport, The Natural and Chariots of Fire.
> 
> I don’t agree that Major League is the best baseball movie ever, and my opinion is shared by the vast majority of film critics, too - it has an abysmal 5% ‘rotten’ rating at Rotten Tomatoes, for instance. (Sorry I erroneously cited the rating for the sequel, Major League II - the first movie has a very decent rating of 82%) I saw it once or twice, it was goofy fun but when *I* think of great movies, I think excellent story, acting, cinematography, music, directing - a whole package. We just have very different taste, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not talking about great movies. We are talking about movies you can watch over and over
> 
> Citizen Kane is a great movie......but I don’t care if I watch it ever again
> Space Balls is stupid.......but if it is on while changing channels, I will stop and watch it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you have reading comprehension difficulties, or you just skipped right over this: "when *I* think of great movies, I think excellent story, acting, cinematography, music, directing - a whole package. We just have very different taste, apparently."
> 
> Everyone is going to have a different standard for what constitutes a movie they could watch over and over again . . . YOURS is not the only right one. If you can't agree to that premise, you're just being a petulant child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great movies are not necessarily watchable movies and a watchable movie does not necessarily have great cinematic standards
> 
> A watchable movie is fun, scary, makes you cry, pushes your buttons, doesn’t get stale no matter how many times you watch it
> It is like an old friend you have to visit any time it is in town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some folks are taking this topic way too seriously right?
> 
> One of the things that contributes to a movie being watchable over and over (again this is in the TV forum) is how often it is on TV.  Titanic is on nearly every weekend on some channel.  A movie like Argo or Patriot’s Day or one of my favorites listed above is seen very rarely.  I don’t know if these are box-office driven decisions made by network folks (didn’t make a big box office so it won’t get good ratings mentality) or if the movies are just not legally available due to the production company holding them back… but I would love to see less Harry Potter and more variety.
Click to expand...

Who watches broadcast TV anymore? A whole lot of people watch programming streaming on demand, which means the movies they watch over and over are the ones they have access to 24/7/365 either through online digital content or personal collection.


----------



## Crixus

Billo_Really said:


> For me, it's...
> 
> The Hangover
> Office Christmas Party
> Deuce Bigelow: Male Gigalo
> Pirates of the Carribean: At worlds end
> Wonder Woman
> The Secret life of Walter Mitty
> Iron Man
> Iron Man 2
> Iron Man 3
> The Music Man




Except for 2,5 and six pretty much the ones on your list. Haven’t seen the others. Blazing saddles and history of the world I would add.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Billo_Really said:


> For me, it's...
> 
> The Hangover
> Office Christmas Party
> Deuce Bigelow: Male Gigalo
> Pirates of the Carribean: At worlds end
> Wonder Woman
> The Secret life of Walter Mitty
> Iron Man
> Iron Man 2
> Iron Man 3
> The Music Man



Say what?


That list sucks the big donkey balls.

1. Titanic
2. Brave heart
3. A scent of a woman
4. A rebel with out a cause
5. Dirty dancing
6. On the water front
7. Patton
8. Lassy come home
9. West side story
10. Grease


.the end .


----------



## Michelle420

BoSoxGal said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, The Natural is on my original list, which you even quoted. I love it so much, I own it.
> 
> It wasn’t a thread asking about baseball movies, it was about movies we could watch over and over - which in my mind encompasses many subject matters. I included two of the greatest movies ever made about sport, The Natural and Chariots of Fire.
> 
> I don’t agree that Major League is the best baseball movie ever, and my opinion is shared by the vast majority of film critics, too - it has an abysmal 5% ‘rotten’ rating at Rotten Tomatoes, for instance. (Sorry I erroneously cited the rating for the sequel, Major League II - the first movie has a very decent rating of 82%) I saw it once or twice, it was goofy fun but when *I* think of great movies, I think excellent story, acting, cinematography, music, directing - a whole package. We just have very different taste, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> We are not talking about great movies. We are talking about movies you can watch over and over
> 
> Citizen Kane is a great movie......but I don’t care if I watch it ever again
> Space Balls is stupid.......but if it is on while changing channels, I will stop and watch it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you have reading comprehension difficulties, or you just skipped right over this: "when *I* think of great movies, I think excellent story, acting, cinematography, music, directing - a whole package. We just have very different taste, apparently."
> 
> Everyone is going to have a different standard for what constitutes a movie they could watch over and over again . . . YOURS is not the only right one. If you can't agree to that premise, you're just being a petulant child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great movies are not necessarily watchable movies and a watchable movie does not necessarily have great cinematic standards
> 
> A watchable movie is fun, scary, makes you cry, pushes your buttons, doesn’t get stale no matter how many times you watch it
> It is like an old friend you have to visit any time it is in town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some folks are taking this topic way too seriously right?
> 
> One of the things that contributes to a movie being watchable over and over (again this is in the TV forum) is how often it is on TV.  Titanic is on nearly every weekend on some channel.  A movie like Argo or Patriot’s Day or one of my favorites listed above is seen very rarely.  I don’t know if these are box-office driven decisions made by network folks (didn’t make a big box office so it won’t get good ratings mentality) or if the movies are just not legally available due to the production company holding them back… but I would love to see less Harry Potter and more variety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who watches broadcast TV anymore? A whole lot of people watch programming streaming on demand, which means the movies they watch over and over are the ones they have access to 24/7/365 either through online digital content or personal collection.
Click to expand...


me lol but i also watch netflix and amazon


----------



## Synthaholic

A Clockwork Orange (literally, well over 20 times - I can basically recite the dialogue along with it)
Napoleon Dynamite
Minority Report
The Dark Knight
Delores Claiborne
Young Frankenstein
The Big Lebowski
The Godfather
Casino
Pee Wee's Big Adventure
Taken
Casino Royale
Skyfall
Spectre
The Living Daylights
Goldeneye
Watchmen
Just Tell Me What You Want
Captain America: The Winter Soldier
Alien


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Billo_Really said:


> For me, it's...
> 
> The Hangover
> Office Christmas Party
> Deuce Bigelow: Male Gigalo
> Pirates of the Carribean: At worlds end
> Wonder Woman
> The Secret life of Walter Mitty
> Iron Man
> Iron Man 2
> Iron Man 3
> The Music Man


Longest Day
Dirty Harry
Letters for Ieoa Jima
American Graffiti 
Gold finger
DI with the guy from Dragnet
Black Sheep WWII
Bad Boys I and II
Sixth Sense.
Band of Brothers
Breaking Bad so good I bought the series


----------



## Nosmo King

Being There

How Green was my Valley

Lawrence of Arabia

Harold and Maude

Double Indemnity

Paths of Glory

The Grapes of Wrath

In a Lonely Place

The Treasure of the Sierra Madre

The Searchers

On the Waterfront


----------



## frigidweirdo

Billo_Really said:


> For me, it's...
> 
> The Hangover
> Office Christmas Party
> Deuce Bigelow: Male Gigalo
> Pirates of the Carribean: At worlds end
> Wonder Woman
> The Secret life of Walter Mitty
> Iron Man
> Iron Man 2
> Iron Man 3
> The Music Man



Not a single one. If I remember it, I can't be bothered with it. 

From your list I think I've seen one of the Iron Man films only because I was seriously bored, and didn't watch the start or the end.


----------



## Windparadox

`
A Christmas Carol - George C. Scott
A Christmas Carol - Alister Sims


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Billo_Really said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia Mayo is in the kaye version. End of conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> Did she ride a skateboard for 17 miles?
Click to expand...

I could watch her peel potatoes all day. She doesnt have to do stunts.


----------



## Billo_Really

bear513 said:


> Say what?
> 
> 
> That list sucks the big donkey balls.
> 
> 1. Titanic
> 2. Brave heart
> 3. A scent of a woman
> 4. A rebel with out a cause
> 5. Dirty dancing
> 6. On the water front
> 7. Patton
> 8. Lassy come home
> 9. West side story
> 10. Grease
> 
> 
> .the end .


What about the Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Billo_Really

Dan Stubbs said:


> Longest Day
> Dirty Harry
> Letters for Ieoa Jima
> American Graffiti
> Gold finger
> DI with the guy from Dragnet
> Black Sheep WWII
> Bad Boys I and II
> Sixth Sense.
> Band of Brothers
> Breaking Bad so good I bought the series


What about Saving Private Ryan?


----------



## Windparadox

Billo_Really said:


> What about Saving Private Ryan?


`
That and the classic; "The Outlaw Josey Wales,"


----------



## Billo_Really

frigidweirdo said:


> Not a single one. If I remember it, I can't be bothered with it.
> 
> From your list I think I've seen one of the Iron Man films only because I was seriously bored, and didn't watch the start or the end.


How about Love and a .45?


----------



## Billo_Really

Windparadox said:


> `
> That and the classic; "The Outlaw Josey Wales,"


Have you seen the Hateful Eight?


----------



## Windparadox

Billo_Really said:


> Have you seen the Hateful Eight?


`
Not yet. It seems a bit too brutal for me, but I'll end up seeing it, one way or another.


----------



## rightwinger

Windparadox said:


> `
> A Christmas Carol - George C. Scott
> A Christmas Carol - Alister Sims


I like the one with Alister Sims and Mr Magoo


----------



## evenflow1969

Billo_Really said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thin Man
> 
> The Quiet Man
> 
> 5 Came Back
> 
> Lost Horizon
> 
> Arsenic and Old Lace
> 
> 
> 
> The Quiet Man is my favorite John Wayne movie.  I love that fight!
Click to expand...

Man Who Shot Liberty Valance or Searchers are the best John  Wayne movies. Maybe big Jake in there too.
The Hustler
The Con
Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
Cool Hand Luke
Shawshank
Second Hand Lions
It's A Wonderfull Life
Bells of Saint MAry's
White CHristmas
Crossroads
A river Runs Through it
Forest Gump
Dazed and Confused
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
Caddyshack
Super Bad
Big Fish
Unforgiven
Big
Overboard


----------



## Muhammed

The Song Remains the Same


----------



## boedicca

drifter said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> For christmas movies I love Jim Careys Grinch.
> 
> 
> The nerve of those Whos. Inviting me down there – on such short notice! Even if I wanted to go my schedule wouldn’t allow it. 4:00, wallow in self pity; 4:30, stare into the abyss; 5:00, solve world hunger, tell no one; 5:30, jazzercize; 6:30, dinner with me – I can’t cancel that again; 7:00, wrestle with my self-loathing… I’m booked. Of course, if I bump the loathing to 9, *I could still be done in time to lay in bed, stare at the ceiling and slip slowly into madness. … But what would I wear?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to harsh the thread, but Jim Carey is No Boris Karloff.   The original TV special is much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to me. I love this version the best
Click to expand...



Ain't diversity grand? 

I like the old Christmas TV specials:  Rudolph, Charlie Brown, and Grinch the best.


----------



## Hugo Furst

boedicca said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> For christmas movies I love Jim Careys Grinch.
> 
> 
> The nerve of those Whos. Inviting me down there – on such short notice! Even if I wanted to go my schedule wouldn’t allow it. 4:00, wallow in self pity; 4:30, stare into the abyss; 5:00, solve world hunger, tell no one; 5:30, jazzercize; 6:30, dinner with me – I can’t cancel that again; 7:00, wrestle with my self-loathing… I’m booked. Of course, if I bump the loathing to 9, *I could still be done in time to lay in bed, stare at the ceiling and slip slowly into madness. … But what would I wear?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to harsh the thread, but Jim Carey is No Boris Karloff.   The original TV special is much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to me. I love this version the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't diversity grand?
> 
> I like the old Christmas TV specials:  Rudolph, Charlie Brown, and Grinch the best.
Click to expand...

I prefer A Christmas Carol, with the Lockhart Family portraying Tiny Tims family

A Christmas Carol (1938) - IMDb


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> For christmas movies I love Jim Careys Grinch.
> 
> 
> The nerve of those Whos. Inviting me down there – on such short notice! Even if I wanted to go my schedule wouldn’t allow it. 4:00, wallow in self pity; 4:30, stare into the abyss; 5:00, solve world hunger, tell no one; 5:30, jazzercize; 6:30, dinner with me – I can’t cancel that again; 7:00, wrestle with my self-loathing… I’m booked. Of course, if I bump the loathing to 9, *I could still be done in time to lay in bed, stare at the ceiling and slip slowly into madness. … But what would I wear?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to harsh the thread, but Jim Carey is No Boris Karloff.   The original TV special is much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to me. I love this version the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't diversity grand?
> 
> I like the old Christmas TV specials:  Rudolph, Charlie Brown, and Grinch the best.
Click to expand...



It’s amazing that the Christmas specials you watch over and over were made over 50 years ago. Nothing new cuts it

Same goes for Christmas songs
Our favorite songs were also our grandparents favorite songs


----------



## boedicca

WillHaftawaite said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> For christmas movies I love Jim Careys Grinch.
> 
> 
> The nerve of those Whos. Inviting me down there – on such short notice! Even if I wanted to go my schedule wouldn’t allow it. 4:00, wallow in self pity; 4:30, stare into the abyss; 5:00, solve world hunger, tell no one; 5:30, jazzercize; 6:30, dinner with me – I can’t cancel that again; 7:00, wrestle with my self-loathing… I’m booked. Of course, if I bump the loathing to 9, *I could still be done in time to lay in bed, stare at the ceiling and slip slowly into madness. … But what would I wear?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to harsh the thread, but Jim Carey is No Boris Karloff.   The original TV special is much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to me. I love this version the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't diversity grand?
> 
> I like the old Christmas TV specials:  Rudolph, Charlie Brown, and Grinch the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer A Christmas Carol, with the Lockhart Family portraying Tiny Tims family
> 
> A Christmas Carol (1938) - IMDb
Click to expand...



That is the best version of a A Christmas Carol - I try to watch that every year. The cast is fabulous!


----------



## Hugo Furst

boedicca said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> For christmas movies I love Jim Careys Grinch.
> 
> 
> The nerve of those Whos. Inviting me down there – on such short notice! Even if I wanted to go my schedule wouldn’t allow it. 4:00, wallow in self pity; 4:30, stare into the abyss; 5:00, solve world hunger, tell no one; 5:30, jazzercize; 6:30, dinner with me – I can’t cancel that again; 7:00, wrestle with my self-loathing… I’m booked. Of course, if I bump the loathing to 9, *I could still be done in time to lay in bed, stare at the ceiling and slip slowly into madness. … But what would I wear?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to harsh the thread, but Jim Carey is No Boris Karloff.   The original TV special is much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to me. I love this version the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't diversity grand?
> 
> I like the old Christmas TV specials:  Rudolph, Charlie Brown, and Grinch the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer A Christmas Carol, with the Lockhart Family portraying Tiny Tims family
> 
> A Christmas Carol (1938) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is the best version of a A Christmas Carol - I try to watch that every year. The cast is fabulous!
Click to expand...


Ever notice June Lockhart as Tiny Tims sister?


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> For christmas movies I love Jim Careys Grinch.
> 
> 
> The nerve of those Whos. Inviting me down there – on such short notice! Even if I wanted to go my schedule wouldn’t allow it. 4:00, wallow in self pity; 4:30, stare into the abyss; 5:00, solve world hunger, tell no one; 5:30, jazzercize; 6:30, dinner with me – I can’t cancel that again; 7:00, wrestle with my self-loathing… I’m booked. Of course, if I bump the loathing to 9, *I could still be done in time to lay in bed, stare at the ceiling and slip slowly into madness. … But what would I wear?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to harsh the thread, but Jim Carey is No Boris Karloff.   The original TV special is much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to me. I love this version the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't diversity grand?
> 
> I like the old Christmas TV specials:  Rudolph, Charlie Brown, and Grinch the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s amazing that the Christmas specials you watch over and over were made over 50 years ago. Nothing new cuts it
> 
> Same goes for Christmas songs
> Our favorite songs were also our grandparents favorite songs
Click to expand...



Agreed.  I bought a few Christmas CDs featuring Nat King Cole, Sinatra, Dean Martin, Bing Crosby...those are the best, along with the soundtrack to A Charlie Brown Christmas.  And The Carpenters Christmas recording are wonderful.

Funny aside.  There is a posh steak house in San Francisco called Harris.  The first time mr. boe and I dined there, we were sitting within hearing distance of the house jazz trio.  At one point, I started bobbing my head from side to side and noticed other people doing the same thing. Then I realized they were playing one of the Charlie Brown songs.  So cute!


----------



## boedicca

WillHaftawaite said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to harsh the thread, but Jim Carey is No Boris Karloff.   The original TV special is much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to me. I love this version the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't diversity grand?
> 
> I like the old Christmas TV specials:  Rudolph, Charlie Brown, and Grinch the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer A Christmas Carol, with the Lockhart Family portraying Tiny Tims family
> 
> A Christmas Carol (1938) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is the best version of a A Christmas Carol - I try to watch that every year. The cast is fabulous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever notice June Lockhart as Tiny Tims sister?
Click to expand...


Yes - and the Cratchit parents are her real parents!


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to harsh the thread, but Jim Carey is No Boris Karloff.   The original TV special is much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to me. I love this version the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't diversity grand?
> 
> I like the old Christmas TV specials:  Rudolph, Charlie Brown, and Grinch the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer A Christmas Carol, with the Lockhart Family portraying Tiny Tims family
> 
> A Christmas Carol (1938) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is the best version of a A Christmas Carol - I try to watch that every year. The cast is fabulous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever notice June Lockhart as Tiny Tims sister?
Click to expand...

I thought she was Lassies and Will Robinson’s mother


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> For christmas movies I love Jim Careys Grinch.
> 
> 
> The nerve of those Whos. Inviting me down there – on such short notice! Even if I wanted to go my schedule wouldn’t allow it. 4:00, wallow in self pity; 4:30, stare into the abyss; 5:00, solve world hunger, tell no one; 5:30, jazzercize; 6:30, dinner with me – I can’t cancel that again; 7:00, wrestle with my self-loathing… I’m booked. Of course, if I bump the loathing to 9, *I could still be done in time to lay in bed, stare at the ceiling and slip slowly into madness. … But what would I wear?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to harsh the thread, but Jim Carey is No Boris Karloff.   The original TV special is much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to me. I love this version the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't diversity grand?
> 
> I like the old Christmas TV specials:  Rudolph, Charlie Brown, and Grinch the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s amazing that the Christmas specials you watch over and over were made over 50 years ago. Nothing new cuts it
> 
> Same goes for Christmas songs
> Our favorite songs were also our grandparents favorite songs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  I bought a few Christmas CDs featuring Nat King Cole, Sinatra, Dean Martin, Bing Crosby...those are the best, along with the soundtrack to A Charlie Brown Christmas.  And The Carpenters Christmas recording are wonderful.
> 
> Funny aside.  There is a posh steak house in San Francisco called Harris.  The first time mr. boe and I dined there, we were sitting within hearing distance of the house jazz trio.  At one point, I started bobbing my head from side to side and noticed other people doing the same thing. Then I realized they were playing one of the Charlie Brown songs.  So cute!
Click to expand...

My wife always plays the CD for Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer with Burl Ives


----------



## Billo_Really

Windparadox said:


> `
> Not yet. It seems a bit too brutal for me, but I'll end up seeing it, one way or another.


I love Quinton Tarantino films.


----------



## rightwinger

Billo_Really said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> Not yet. It seems a bit too brutal for me, but I'll end up seeing it, one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Quinton Tarantino films.
Click to expand...

Violence porn


----------



## Billo_Really

evenflow1969 said:


> Man Who Shot Liberty Valance or Searchers are the best John  Wayne movies. Maybe big Jake in there too.
> The Hustler
> The Con
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> Cool Hand Luke
> Shawshank
> Second Hand Lions
> It's A Wonderfull Life
> Bells of Saint MAry's
> White CHristmas
> Crossroads
> A river Runs Through it
> Forest Gump
> Dazed and Confused
> Fast Times at Ridgemont High
> Caddyshack
> Super Bad
> Big Fish
> Unforgiven
> Big
> Overboard


How in the world can you call The Man who shot Liberty Valance, a John Wayne movie?  That would be like calling Cat Ballou, a Jane Fonda movie.

I remember watching Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid at the Crest theatre with my father when the movie first came out.  The Crest theatre was huge.  It must of had over 400 seats and every one of them was filled that night.  It was a packed house.  We had to sit practically at the back of the theatre, but the seats went up very steep at that point, so we could see every seat in the place.  It was a night 400 people laughed their asses off for 2 straight hours.  The scene where they jump off the cliff was so funny, a guy about 6 rows in front of me, laughed so hard,  he fell out of his chair into the aisle and rolled down the stairs like a bowling ball.

I liked the part where the card player say's,_ "I didn't know you were the Sundance Kid when I called you a cheater.  I draw on you, you'll kill me!"_

Cool Hand Luke was also a classic.  How many hard boiled eggs can you eat in one hour?


----------



## rightwinger

Billo_Really said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Who Shot Liberty Valance or Searchers are the best John  Wayne movies. Maybe big Jake in there too.
> The Hustler
> The Con
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> Cool Hand Luke
> Shawshank
> Second Hand Lions
> It's A Wonderfull Life
> Bells of Saint MAry's
> White CHristmas
> Crossroads
> A river Runs Through it
> Forest Gump
> Dazed and Confused
> Fast Times at Ridgemont High
> Caddyshack
> Super Bad
> Big Fish
> Unforgiven
> Big
> Overboard
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world can you call The Man who shot Liberty Valance, a John Wayne movie?  That would be like calling Cat Ballou, a Jane Fonda movie.
> 
> I remember watching Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid at the Crest theatre with my father when the movie first came out.  The Crest theatre was huge.  It must of had over 400 seats and every one of them was filled that night.  It was a packed house.  We had to sit practically at the back of the theatre, but the seats went up very steep at that point, so we could see every seat in the place.  It was a night 400 people laughed their asses off for 2 straight hours.  The scene where they jump off the cliff was so funny, a guy about 6 rows in front of me, laughed so hard,  he fell out of his chair into the aisle and rolled down the stairs like a bowling ball.
> 
> I liked the part where the card player say's,_ "I didn't know you were the Sundance Kid when I called you a cheater.  I draw on you, you'll kill me!"_
> 
> Cool Hand Luke was also a classic.  How many hard boiled eggs can you eat in one hour?
Click to expand...

Um....John Wayne was the Man who shot Liberty Valence Pilgrim 
One of his best 

And I can eat 50 eggs


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> Violence porn


 _"Would you give another man a foot massage?"_


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> Um....John Wayne was the Man who shot Liberty Valence Pilgrim
> One of his best


When I think of that movie, it's not John Wayne's performance I remember.


----------



## rightwinger

Billo_Really said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um....John Wayne was the Man who shot Liberty Valence Pilgrim
> One of his best
> 
> 
> 
> When I think of that movie, it's not John Wayne's performance I remember.
Click to expand...

John Wayne played....John Wayne
Jimmy Stewart played......Jimmy Stewart

Now, Lee Marvin......That was acting


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> John Wayne played....John Wayne
> Jimmy Stewart played......Jimmy Stewart
> 
> Now, Lee Marvin......That was acting


Best Lee Marvin role?


Cat Ballou
Dirty Dozen
Paint your Wagon
Emperor of the North


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> A Clockwork Orange (literally, well over 20 times - I can basically recite the dialogue along with it)
> Napoleon Dynamite
> Minority Report
> The Dark Knight
> Delores Claiborne
> Young Frankenstein
> The Big Lebowski
> The Godfather
> Casino
> Pee Wee's Big Adventure
> Taken
> Casino Royale
> Skyfall
> Spectre
> The Living Daylights
> Goldeneye
> Watchmen
> Just Tell Me What You Want
> Captain America: The Winter Soldier
> Alien





Django Unchained
Sleeper (Woody Allen)


----------



## BlueGin

Billo_Really said:


> For me, it's...
> 
> The Hangover
> Office Christmas Party
> Deuce Bigelow: Male Gigalo
> Pirates of the Carribean: At worlds end
> Wonder Woman
> The Secret life of Walter Mitty
> Iron Man
> Iron Man 2
> Iron Man 3
> The Music Man


All the Marvel movies including the original Fantastic 4
Wonder Woman
Justice League
Superman ( Christopher Reeves)
All Star Wars movies
All of the Star Trek Movies especially the reboots
Five Card Stud
Eldorado/ Rio Bravo
Chatty Chitty Bang Bang
The Way We Were
On A Clear Day
Dirty Dancing
French Kiss
Conspiracy Theory
Bird On A Wire
All Indiana Jones movies
Doc Hollywood
1976 version of King Kong
Logan’s Run
Forever Amber
Leave Her To Heaven
All Elvis Movies
And many more...


----------



## Billo_Really

Synthaholic said:


> Django Unchained
> Sleeper (Woody Allen)


Django Unchained was good.

So was the Hateful Eight.


----------



## Toro

The Holy Grail
The Godfather
The Godfather II
Roadhouse
Casino
Goodfellas


----------



## Mindful

Lord of The Rings.


----------



## francoHFW

Sink the Bismarck 
Casablanca 
LA Confidential
Breathless
 rules of the game
The longest day 
Sahara
The shape of things to come
The Time machine
Bullit


----------



## MisterBeale

Billo_Really said:


> For me, it's...
> 
> The Hangover
> Office Christmas Party
> Deuce Bigelow: Male Gigalo
> Pirates of the Carribean: At worlds end
> Wonder Woman
> The Secret life of Walter Mitty
> Iron Man
> Iron Man 2
> Iron Man 3
> The Music Man


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> For me, it's...
> 
> The Hangover
> Office Christmas Party
> Deuce Bigelow: Male Gigalo
> Pirates of the Carribean: At worlds end
> Wonder Woman
> The Secret life of Walter Mitty
> Iron Man
> Iron Man 2
> Iron Man 3
> The Music Man


Any western. Just love that era of America. Right now I’m watching Badlanders with Alan Ladd.

And I don’t feel the same way about old ww2 movies. Ww2 movies are better today. But westerns today aren’t as good as old westerns.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tombstone
The Godfather 1-2
Alien Trilogy
The Abyss
Outlaw Josey Wales
Top 5


----------



## Uncensored2008

Muhammed said:


> The Song Remains the Same




Good point, I could watch that 10,000 times


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Any western. Just love that era of America. Right now I’m watching Badlanders with Alan Ladd.
> 
> And I don’t feel the same way about old ww2 movies. Ww2 movies are better today. But westerns today aren’t as good as old westerns.


What about the Hateful Eight?


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any western. Just love that era of America. Right now I’m watching Badlanders with Alan Ladd.
> 
> And I don’t feel the same way about old ww2 movies. Ww2 movies are better today. But westerns today aren’t as good as old westerns.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Hateful Eight?
Click to expand...

That’s 3 great roles in three great movies and I don’t even know his name.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Zulu.
Fight or die.


----------



## sealybobo

Tommy Tainant said:


> Zulu.
> Fight or die.


Naked prey. 2001 a space odyssey, cast away, the revenant, Jeremiah Johnson, 

Movies with very little dialog.


----------



## Chiara

These five movies are my favorites! 

1) Edward Scissorhands
2) Trading Places
3) The Exorcist
4) Dario Argento's Deep Red
5) Naked Gun


----------



## sealybobo

Chiara said:


> These five movies are my favorites!
> 
> 1) Edward Scissorhands
> 2) Trading Places
> 3) The Exorcist
> 4) Dario Argento's Deep Red
> 5) Naked Gun



I’m watching Lawrence of Arabia. Great movie. I love a lot of movies set outside.

I love westerns because they’re out in the country. I love pirate movies because they are out at sea.. Desert movies. Deserted on a desert island movies. Fargo in rural North Dakota. Deliverance in Kentucky mountains.

I don’t love movies in the snow or climbing Mount Everest. Not something I’d want to do or a place I would like to be. Or a plane crash in the mountains in winter. No thanks.


----------



## Chiara

I don't like movies in the snow too sealybobo. Maybe because I hate cold and winter and snow reminds me both!


----------



## sealybobo

Chiara said:


> I don't like movies in the snow too sealybobo. Maybe because I hate cold and winter and snow reminds me both!



Ever see blue lagoon? I wouldn’t mind being that boy on that island with brook shields. But I wouldn’t want to be in the winter wilderness with her. Lol

Tom Hanks on that island all by himself. I know I wouldn’t really want to be stranded for more than two weeks.

Lord of the flies

They need to remake Swiss family Robinson or make a movie like it.

Tarzan was cool out in the Africa jungle.

I wish survivor was more about surviving in exotic places and less about those stupid contests. 

I’d go off with bear grills if the place were warm.


----------



## Chiara

I love the movie blue lagoon with Brook Shields! That island was wonderful!


----------



## sealybobo

Chiara said:


> I love the movie blue lagoon with Brook Shields! That island was wonderful!


Bear grills went to an island that had coconut and he would cut one open then leave it laying around. Coconut crab would come out to eat the coconut and bear would catch and eat them.

Plus on a deserted island you should be able to catch fish. 

As long as there’s fresh drinking water I’d go


----------



## AquaAthena

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Not a single one.
> Once I watch a movie or read a book I'm done with it.
> I've tried in the past but knowing whats coming makes it impossible to get any enjoyment out of it.


I feel pretty much the same way. There are two exceptions. There are two movies out of my collection of 31 DVDs that I can repeatedly watch every couple of years or so and those are: _The Birdcage and Body Heat._ The latter being my all time fave movie. These DVDs are original and not edited as The Birdcage is when I have streamed it.

Body Heat trailer starring William Hurt and Kathleen Turner.  ( 1981 )


----------



## sealybobo

AquaAthena said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single one.
> Once I watch a movie or read a book I'm done with it.
> I've tried in the past but knowing whats coming makes it impossible to get any enjoyment out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel pretty much the same way. There are two exceptions. There are two movies out of my collection of 31 DVDs that I can repeatedly watch every couple of years or so and those are: _The Birdcage and Body Heat._ The latter being my all time fave movie. These DVDs are original and not edited as The Birdcage is when I have streamed it.
> 
> Body Heat trailer starring William Hurt and Kathleen Turner.  ( 1981 )
Click to expand...

I would watch body heat on your recommendation if birdcage wasn’t your other pick.


----------

